# Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?



## lindenerspezial (27. April 2004)

Hallo,

hietr spaßeshalber mal wieder eine kleine Umfrage.

Natürlich kommt es dabei auf verschiedene Faktoren an (Beißverhalten etc.), mich interessiert nur, welche Methode ihr bevorzugt, wenn ihr auf größere Friedfische angelt.

Und wie zwirbelt ihr die Würmer auf den Haken? Ich benutze meistens eine Ködernadel end lasse ein kleines Stückchen frei, so dass man den Haken kaum noch sieht. Allerdings habe ich schon oft Fotos gesehen, auf denen der Haken nur einmal durch den Wurm gestochen wurde - ist das nicht zu auffällig? Was mir daran gefällt ist, dass der Wurm so schön zappelt, also vieleicht doch besser!? Oder wie, oder was???


----------



## Franz_16 (27. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

Die Bilder, wo der Haken "frei" ist kenne ich auch... aber so mach ich das nie... ich glaub einfach nicht dran dass es funktioniert :q 

Ich nehme immer kleinere Wurmbündel außer natürlich bei Tauwürmern da reicht ja oft schon ein halber  
Für Aal mach ich die Würmer mit einer Ködernadel drauf, für Friedfische mach ich sie mit der Hand an den Haken ....


----------



## altersalat (27. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

Also ich spieß die immer 2-mal durch. dann zappeln sie schön und Fehlbisse gibts auch kaum. Vom Auffädeln halt ich nix.


----------



## Megarun (27. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

Die Unendliche Geschichte...
...macht das doch so: In Fließgewässern auffädeln, in stehenden Gewässern 2x durchstechen.

Gruß... #h


----------



## Kuxi (27. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

Wenn ich wirklich dicke Jungs fangen möchte, kommen bei mir sogar 2 fette, lange Tauwürmer (je 2x durchstochen) an den Haken.

Evtl. aber auch 1 Monster von Tauwurm zusammen mit Mistwurm oder Maden.

Mit Ködernadel ziehe ich nur auf, wenn ich geziehlt auf Aal gehe, wobei die "Langen" auch gern meine üblichen Varianten annehmen ;-)

Petri,
Kuxi


----------



## uga (27. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

man kann den wurm auch ohne nadel aufziehen,habe ständig die scheiss nadeln verlohren.ich fische nur mit aufgezogenen würmern,fische gehen eh nach geruch (viele zumindest).habe so bis jetzt alles gefangen was ich GEZIEHLT befischt habe......


----------



## KaulBarschKing (27. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

Also für gewöhnlich 2 mal durchgepiekst und den haken im Wurm versteckt (3er Pieks).
Ein Ostfriese hat mir an der Ahr mal den Tipp gegeben den ganzen Tauwurm mit der Ködernadel aufzuziehen. Aber nen wirklichen unterschied hab ich nicht bemerkt.

mfg. Nico / Kauli


----------



## rob (27. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

bei mir kommt meisstens ein tauwurm und ein zwei mistwürmer an den haken.auch einfach 2 mal durch..aber so das mindestens eine ganze hälfte frei beweglich ist.oder ein mistwurmbündel...das zappelt gut und sie vergraben sich nicht so sehr im schlamm.ein tip:sprüht mal die würmer mit fischigen dip ein...funz super auf aalrutten und dergleichen#h


----------



## Tommy-Boy (27. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

Wenn ich auf Aal gehe benutze ich immer 1/3 - 1/4 Tauwurm, den ich auf einen Aalhaken aufziehe. Dabei lasse ich von dem Tauwurmstück das eine Drittel frei 'baumeln', da kann der Aal dann dran nuckeln und so den Köder nehmen. Moment, ich versuche mich mal an einer Skizze, poste ich gleich dazu ...

 *******edit*********

 OK, Bild ist fertig! Bin kein guter Zeichner, allerdings denke ich, dass man erkennt was gemeint ist. #t


----------



## Baramundi (27. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

@rob: Das mit dem Dip kann ich nur bestätigen, verbessert wirklich das Ergebnis und die Fischis riechen meine Raucherfinger dann auch nicht.

Aber ansonsten, Würmer durchstechen, aufziehen tu ich nur Wattis an der Ostsee.

Ich möchte morgen mal 3 Tauwürmer am 1/0 Hacken mit Pose im Mittelwasser in einem Buhnenkessel auf Wels probieren. Wenn klappt berichte ich.

Bara


----------



## sebastian (27. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

Kein Wurmbündel sonst kannst mit der Stippe Welse drillen und soweit ich weis reisst die Schnur oder man wird nass


----------



## rob (27. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

na petri heil baramundi!!da wünsch ich viel glück...hab heuer schon 3 nächte ohne welsbiss hinter mich gebracht:c
p.s.: versuch es auch mal mit calamare im ganzen...ein bis drei stück oben durch den körper und runterbaumeln lassen...funz super und du hast keinen stress mit kleinzeugs das dir das wurmbündel um den haken abfrisst.


----------



## FroDo (27. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

@Tommy Boy



> So viele Rechtschreibfehler wie auf Anglerboard.de habe ich in noch keinem Forum gesehen. Strengt Euch doch mal etwas an, immerhin prägen wir hier das Bild von Anglern! Tipp: Zur Not die Rechtschreibprüfung von WORD verwenden!



Wer im Glaushaus sitzt..



> Wenn ich auf Aal gehe benutze ich immer 1/3 - 1/4 Tauwurm, den ich auf einen Aalhaken aufziehe.



Da fehlt ein Komma nach "gehe".



> Bin kein guter Zeichner, allerdings denke ich, dass man erkennt was gemeint ist.



Hier sollte nach "erkennt" ein Komma hin.

Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber hier kommt es doch auf die Inhalte an und nicht auf die Rechtsschreibung, oder?
 #h


----------



## René F (27. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

Ich ziehe beim Angeln in der Weser Tauwürmer (meist nur einen halben) auf, Mistwürmer kommen als Bündel an den Haken.
Im Stillwasser ziehe ich dickere Würmer meist mit der hand über ca. 3/4 des Hakens, der überstehende Rest des Wurms wird einmal durchstochen.


----------



## Killerwels (27. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

Wer sich schon Kochtopfangler nennt........ #d


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

Killerwels& Frodo haben völlig Recht, der Tommyboy kann es sich nicht unbedingt als erster erlauben, sich  über die schlechte Rechtschreibung im Board  zu beschweren.... Zum Wurmangeln: Nur zum Aalangeln und beim Sbiroangeln wird der Wurm aufgezogen; auf Barsch, Rotauge, Döbel, Schleie, Karpfen usw. immer zwei- bis dreimal durchstechen.
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Bausi (28. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

Hallihallo !
Also, die Rechtschreibung zu thematisieren halte ich in diesem Forum auch für überflüssig. Dies ist ein Board von Anglern für Angler und ich denke auch, dass es auf die Qualität der Beiträge ankommt !

Übrigens lindenerspezial: Leckerer Nick-Name, mein Lieblingsbier, da kann ich nur sagen: PROSIT !!! :k 

Ich ziehe den Tauwurm auch nur mit der Ködernadel in starker Strömung beim Aalangeln auf, ansonsten bevorzuge ich auch, den Wurm zweimal durchzustechen und baumeln zu lassen !
Ist sicherlich aber Geschmackssache !!! #c


----------



## uga (28. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

Na Dann Guten Appetit:::


----------



## schnorchel0815 (28. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

Wenn es denn ein fetter Brassen werden soll, sollte man den Wurm nur einmal durchstechen und lang runterbaumeln lassen! Bei Aal Wurmstücke und nicht überstehenlassen, zu viele Fehlbisse!!


----------



## schnorchel0815 (28. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

Ach ja, ein Brassen schlürft den Wurm wie Spagetti, deswegen baumeln lassen!!


----------



## schnorchel0815 (28. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

Mal so zur Rechtschreibung! Wer weiss denn seit der neuen Rechtschreibung überhaupt noch, wie manches geschrieben werden soll??? Ich schreibe so wie immer und so wie es mir paßt, da steigt doch sowiso keine Sau mehr durch!! Da braucht man jetzt direkte Anreden  auf einmal nicht mehr groß schreiben usw.!!!


----------



## lindenerspezial (28. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

@ bausi:

Danke  Ich trinke das Bier auch sehr gerne und bin letztes Jahr nach Linden gezogen, deswegen der Nick! Kommt Du auch hier aus der Gegend? Ich brauche unbedingt noch nen Angelkumpel mit dem ich mal losgehen kann. Ich habe mir das Sommersemester extra fürs Angeln freigehalten, aber langsam wirds langweilig immer alleine loszugehen... Ach ja, PROSIT!


----------



## Tommy-Boy (28. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

Boah, das ist mir zu nervig! Dann ändere ich halt meine Signatur in irgendwas belangloses, allerdings finde ich persönlich immer noch, dass man sich bei ÖFFENTLICHEN Postings ruhig Mühe mit der Rechtschreibung geben könnte. Ich habe dieses Board schon einigen Leuten weiterempfohlen, und 3 (!) von denen haben sich als erstes über die Rechtschreibfehler lustig gemacht. Ich meine jetzt nicht alte <-> neue Rechtschreibung oder mit wieviel 's' man nun 'das' schreibt oder was-weiß-ich. Aber ganz ehrlich: Teilweise ist das wirklich übel, und sowas ist in meinen Augen häufig Faulheit (z.B. einfach alles klein schreiben). Egal, Signatur ist geändert, sucht Euch jemand anders zum stänkern!

 Tom


----------



## fischkopf (28. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

nehme meist 1-2 Würmer die ich je ca 2-3mal aufspieße! Gibt kaum Fehlbisse und die Würmer können sich noch kringeln!


----------



## rob (28. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

du ich schreib am computer immer klein und so soll es sein...bin ja ned wahnsinnig und schau auf das auch noch...bei der menge an texten täglich...aber mit so einer provokanten signatur musst du auch mit kritik der member rechnen.is jo kloar.
nix für unguat göö:m


----------



## Tommy-Boy (28. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> du ich schreib am computer immer klein und so soll es sein


 Das reimt sich und ist somit gut!  Allerdings bin ich da anderer Meinung, ich ticker auch den ganzen Tag am Rechner und versuche zumindest alles richtig zu schreiben.



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> aber mit so einer provokanten signatur musst du auch mit kritik der member rechnen.is jo kloar.
> nix für unguat göö:m


 Deshalb ist sie jetzt ja fott, ich habe keine Lust mich anstänkern zu lassen. Die Diskussionen sind mir wichtiger, allerdings kann man das auch mit halbwegs brauchbarer Rechtschreibung machen. Bei Diskussionen im Usenet (NGs wie maus.freizeit.angeln) achten ja auch die meisten User darauf. Und diese Beiträge sind von der Qualität nicht schlechter, da sitzen auch Angler am anderen Ende der *ehmmm* - Leitung? - Strippe? - WLan-Verbindung? 

  Ejal, nu abba widda zurüch zum fischen!

  Petri
  Tom

 **********edit************
 Nochwas:


			
				Killerwels schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich schon Kochtopfangler nennt........ #d


 Ja, Kochtopfangler. Das ist für mich die einzige Begründung zu angeln, wieso sollte ich ein Tier quälen und es dann zurück setzen (sofern der Fisch verwertbar ist und nicht in der Schonzeit usw.)? Angeln ist deutlich schonender als Netzfischerei, außerdem selektiver. Nebenbei macht es Spass und ich finde es (normalerweise) entspannend. C&R war nie mein Ding, und ich fand die Wettbewerbe am Rhein immer ätzend. Zum Glück werden die nicht mehr durchgeführt (auf jeden Fall hier in der Gegend), sowas hat Anglern wirklich den Ruf der Tierquäler eingebracht. Riesige Setzkescher gefüllt mit allen möglichen Weißfischen, bei Wellengang teilweise nicht mehr im Wasser wurden am Ende eines solchen Tages gewogen und wieder ausgekippt, natürlich mit einigen Leichen darin. Neeeee, lass man!!

 Tom


----------



## Wedaufischer (29. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

Moin moin Verfechter der Rechtschreibkultur,

ich denke es reicht. Vielleicht ist es ja ein Thema für das Laberecho, aber hier sollten wir uns auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren.



> Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber hier kommt es doch auf die Inhalte an und nicht auf die Rechtsschreibung, oder?



Genau!

Zum Thema: Ich denke es kommt auf die Umstände an, wie gefischt wird. Hakengröße, Strömung etc. sollte man immer berücksichtigen. Des Weiteren ist die zu beangelnden Fischart ein wesentlicher Faktor. Aale fange ich sowohl mit aufgezogenem Tauwurm, als auch mit wenn er zwei- oder mehrfach durchstochen ist. Die kleinen Mistwürmer durchsteche ich meist nur einmal. Es kommt auf die Länge an. Ich mache aber immer ein kleines Bündel, so 2-4 Stück an den Haken. Letztere verwende ich, wegen seiner größeren Fängigkeit,  am liebsten.


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

@Tommyboy: So Leute wie du würden von anderen schnell als "erbsenzähler" oder "Korintenka...er" genannt werden, als ob es nötig wäre, auf so UNWESENTLICHE Dinge zu achten, oder bist du Deutschlehrer, dass du dich so aufregst, außerdem hast du bei deinem ersten Beitrag auch Rechtschreibfehler gemacht... netterweise bist du von den Boardies, die Ahnung haben, korrigiert worden...
@schnorchel0815: 
Gute Idee, den Haken beim Brassenangeln nur einmal durchzustechen. Müsste doch auch beim Barschangeln funktionieren, denn da windet sich der Wurm doch am besten.
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Tommy-Boy (29. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

@Anglermeister: Nein, ich bin kein Deutschlehrer, und ich rege mich ja auch nicht über 'Kleinigkeiten' auf. Allerdings finde ich es schade, wenn in einem so guten Board als erstes die wirklich vielen Rechtschreibfehler ins Auge fallen. Denke doch einfach mal darüber nach, was das für einen Eindruck macht. Immerhin repräsentieren wir ja hier die 'Gruppe der Angler', und ich persönlich finde es traurig wenn wir uns selber das Image von Dumpfbacken aufdrücken. Außerdem: Signatur ist ja jetzt weg, weil es mir auf den Sack geht gemobbt zu werden. So ein Verhalten finde ich übrigens erst recht peinlich!  #d 

Tom


----------



## Wedaufischer (30. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*



			
				Tommy-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> @Anglermeister: Nein, ich bin kein Deutschlehrer, und ich rege mich ja auch nicht über 'Kleinigkeiten' auf. Allerdings finde ich es schade, wenn in einem so guten Board als erstes die wirklich vielen Rechtschreibfehler ins Auge fallen. Denke doch einfach mal darüber nach, was das für einen Eindruck macht. Immerhin repräsentieren wir ja hier die 'Gruppe der Angler', und ich persönlich finde es traurig wenn wir uns selber das Image von Dumpfbacken aufdrücken.
> Tom


Abgesehen davon, dass ich ein wenig Selbstkontrolle eingefordert habe, finde ich folgendende Bemerkung schon ein wenig sehr "neben der Kapp"!


			
				Tommy-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem: Signatur ist ja jetzt weg, weil es mir auf den Sack geht gemobbt zu werden. So ein Verhalten finde ich übrigens erst recht peinlich!  #d



Es steht dir frei dich zu äußern, aber ohne Anschuldigung Anderer! Hier, wie im übrigem Leben auch, erzeugt Aktion eine Reaktion. Dein Footer, bzw. deine Signatur war nicht sehr stilvoll, um es milde auszudrücken.

Zum eigentlichem Thema waren deine Ausführungen eher mager...und das ist ebenfalls milde ausgedrückt! Bitte halte dich an die Themen und gehe ein wenig in dich!!!


----------



## rob (30. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*



			
				Tommy-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> Ejal, nu abba widda zurüch zum fischen!
> Petri
> Tom



siehste tom:m das kommt vom herzen und hat von der dialektik einen angenehmen persönlichen touch.....n s ah ned deutsch
ich grüss dich ganz nett aus wien
rob#h#h#h


----------



## KampfKater (30. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

hi leute,

misch mich auch ganz kurz mal ein. ich schreib ebenfalls in der regel an pc klein. mach das ganze aber nicht aus faulheit oder respektlosigkeit gegenüber anderen, sondern, weil es für mich wesentlich wichtigere dinge im leben gibt als große und kleine buchstaben. und ob einer (durch bessere schulbildung oder sonst was) rechtschreibfehler in seinen postings hat oder nicht ist doch sch...egal, der inhalt ist das was zählt. 
stellt euch mal folgendes bildlich vor:
"schatzi, kannst du mir bitte den duden bringen? ich möchte einen beitrag im anglerboard schreiben"

wär doch echt krass....oder?

gruß
robert


----------



## Lynx (30. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*



> "schatzi, kannst du mir bitte den duden bringen? ich möchte einen beitrag im anglerboard schreiben"


Geht nix über einen ehrwürdigen Linzer Patriarchen. :q


----------



## lindenerspezial (30. April 2004)

*AW: Umfrage: Wurmbündel oder nur einzelne Würmer?*

Da ich den Thread eröffnet habe, möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle auch mal wieder zu Wort melden!

Erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten, es macht wirklich Spaß, in diesem Board zu posten.

Zum Thema Rechtschreibung: Wenn es die Situation erfordert, gebe ich mir Mühe, alles (sofern es mir bekannt ist) korrekt zu schreiben. Gerade im Internet und speziell in Plattformen wie dieser hier ist es meiner Meinung nach aber nicht unbedingt nötig. Das Kleinschreiben ist eigentlich üblich - als ich noch als Sachbearbeiter in einer Firma angestellt war, war es auch allgemein üblich. Ist ja auch egal, ich finde es jedenfalls wesentlich entspannter, hier auch mal Dialekt oder Umgangssprache zu lesen. Und vor allem inhaltlich lässt dieses Forum nichts zu wünschen übrig. Die Postings sind meist ausführlich und die Mischung aus Spaß (muß sein!) und sachlicher Information ausgewogen.


----------

